# Cat strokes ME



## Narny (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a Maine Coon (i think she's a maine, looks like all the piccy's but does'nt have the tufts at end of her ears. Very large cat, and a tortie), had her since she was about 10 weeks, she's approaching 5 now. Really big but loving cat. Got her from a mad cat lady who had litterally 20 odd cats, I did'nt go looking for a specific cat but she came to me, and I was warned against her, she was the runt and very very scared.

Anyhow, after about a year of very carefull treatment and loving she turned out great, she's very affectionate, does high 5's, talks to me, and would never ever hurt a fly. She's in tip top condition and although she wont leave the house she's perfectly content.

I've been reading a lot about cat behaviour and language, and in general can read her moods and chatter as well as she can mine, but she does one thing i've never come across before on any website or book, and just wondered if she's unique or anyone else has this happen. She strokes ME lol.

She'll amble up, sit by me, raise her right paw and start to stroke my arm. She's done it since she was tiny and as i've never read this before anywhere just interested if anyone has come across this before. She does'nt want me to follow her and i assume she's just imitating what i do to her. She purrs like an engine all the time , so much so the vet has never been able to listen to her heart she purrs so loudly, he finds this hillarious.

Anyone have a cat who also does this?

Last question, im highly interested to know if she really is a maine. Is there anything i can look for? but as i said earlier she looks very very similar to the pics i've seen, apart from being a tortie and not having the ear tufts. Massive cat, good temprement, big bushy tail.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww she looks so georgous I would say she was part maine coon looking at her. But she is beautiful has a really nice coat thanks for sharing


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

now she's a beauty! *says the tortie lover* - no idea if she's maine coon of not though,but a complete smasher and looks in great condition.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

oh my gosh shes beautiful!!

interesting to hear than because I was just chatting to the lady we are having our two cats from, and she was telling me that Gizmo (the tortie) loves to stroke your face with her paw. She says when she comes for a cuddle and you cuddle her, she puts her paw on your face (no claws ..phew!!) and likes you to kiss her paw, and she stops when you do that. Could it be her way of showing you affection almost by mimicing what you do to show her affection perhaps?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is lovely. xxx


----------



## Narny (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes she does the paw to the face thing too. No claws, she's very very aware she has claws and can do damage. Which is nice to know as she's a big cat and would make a real mess if she got nasty. She's never layed claws on me and i trust her completely and she knows it.

I've only ever had one incident with her when we first got her, day 1 we bathed her and deflead her. On that occassion she tore me to shreds lol but she was only 10 weeks old and in a right state so she had to be bathed.

Even today when she play's at her roughest the claws never come out, she's very very carefull for a cat. I was a dog lover before i got paris, but i've been converted now, she's nothing like the cats i grew up with and disliked.

The picture btw is her at about 1 year old, maybe 1 and a half max. Its an old one, she's still very similar, excellent condition but with a bit more mass to her. I think that pic makes her look a little thin. I'll try and smap her again, she's nearly 5 now.

We also have another cat a Russian blue, they're quite close but Paris is boss hehe, bigger cat and knows it. tThere's about 6 months behind them age wise.

Knave :










Again an old one, she was about 10 weeks here, but its one for the awww so cute category lol


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww you are soo lucky my OH always kids about trying to teach the cats to stroke me as i always make him do it. 
sounds like you're really close and she loves you alot


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

My raggles does that he is such a mummy boy.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

it really sounds to me like you have a lovely close bond and shes just showing you affection, she sounds like a really lovely cat, both of them are so gorgeous!

these will be my first cats and am so looking forward to it, cant wait! Ive always ahd dogs (labs ) and horses so is new for me, a whole new learning curve!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Tabbytails said:


> it really sounds to me like you have a lovely close bond and hes just showing you affection, he sounds like a really lovely cat, both of them are so gorgeous!
> 
> these will be my first cats and am so looking forward to it, cant wait! Ive always ahd dogs (labs ) and horses so is new for me, a whole new learning curve!


Ohhh you'll be a complete cat lover in no time!! Ask wittykitty she was always a fan of dogs too!

I know alot of people on here have both but i'm really all for cats... someone approached me for a dog charity the other day and i blurted out "no thankyou i'm a cat person"
*how red did i turn when i realised how it sounded!*


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

lol bless ya!!! its funny how people think you can ONLY be one or the other, am sure I will turn out to be both! I certainly hope so!


----------

